# Help???



## FaithD (Dec 15, 2011)

My name is Faith and I need some help. I am in need of a basic model computer. I have an exter hardrive to store extras of 500g but my current computer is blue screening on a regular basis. I have been dealing with this for almost a year now and am ready to just replace it. I recently found two deals. What do you recommend?

Acer 21.5 LED Moniter built in specks E-450
AMD E series Dual Core
4GB Memory 
1TB Hard drive 
AMD Radasn HD 6300 graphics 
DVD RW
Window 7 Home 
Multi in 1 Card Reader 
Office Starter
398.00

HP 18.5 Monitor
AMD Dual Core E-300
3GB Ram
500 GB Hard drive
AMD Radasn HD 6310 graphics 
DVD/CD burner
298.00

I need to make a choice today. 
I have had both name brands and neither one was fantastic but this was years ago.
Thanks for you help!
Faith


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Duplicate answered here: http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/1031385-help.html


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do not start more than one thread for the same issue.

Closing duplicate.


----------

